# Paleo Bread- gluten free-low carb



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Looking for a recipe for paleo bread, that is edible. I need something to sop my eggs.  I drove almost an hour to the closest Whole Foods to buy a loaf of the Julian bakery paleo bread. I was shocked at the size and price. The loaf is about the size of a soda can and cost $10! So I will not be buying it on a regular basis. But I know country folk are the best cooks, so I hope some of you may have tried this before. 

The ingrediants are listed as, water, almond flour, coconut flour, egg whites, psyllium, apple cider vinegar, baking soda.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Did you check PALEO recipes on the internet? I have seen a bread recipe somewhere that someone made, but I cannot find it. Lorichristie may have one.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> Did you check PALEO recipes on the internet? I have seen a bread recipe somewhere that someone made, but I cannot find it. Lorichristie may have one.


Yep, I have printed out a bunch. I even bought a kindle book and tried one of the recipes. It was terrible, it fell apart, too dry, uncuttable. The ingrediants are very expensive, and I have to order them, no local sorce for coconut flour, almond flour, etc. And they use allot of eggs. I hate to watse more ingrediants on failures. I would love to find someone who has found one that worked.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I make flax muffins. They can be made in the microwave, but I prefer them baked (450 degrees until firm and browned on top). 

I just throw them together. I add water if batter is too thick.

2 - 4 tbls ground flax seeds
1 or 2 eggs
1 tbl oil (I use MCT oil)
1/4 teaspoon baking powder (experiment with more
Sometime I add a sweetner, usually I don't
Seasoning - cinnamon, onion powder, garlic powder, cheese, etc.

Flax is fiber, so go slow if you are not used to it.


----------

